# Envoi de mail à plusieurs destinataires avec base de données



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

Voilà ma question :

J'aimerais envoyer un mail avec une pièce jointe aux destinataires d'une liste qui est dans un tableau excel.

J'ai vu que dans Word X, on pouvait faire un mailing "par mail" en fusionnant un doct (le texte du message)  avec une base de données sur excel et créer un mailing directement dans Entourage (en passant par le gestionnaire de fusion de données puis par le bouton "fusionner vers la messagerie électronique").

C'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait, car cela me rédige tout seul les mails vers les destinataires et le texte du message (une 50aine environ) et les met dans la boîte d'envoi.

Seulement voilà : je ne sais pas comment y attacher une pièce jointe ! et je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de le faire un par un, ce qui est très lourd...

Auriez vous une idée ?? j'ai bien essayé de regarder dans Applescript, mais franchement bien qu'ayant lu l'aide en partie je n'y comprends franchement rien...

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

Je ne saurai répondre exactement à ta demande, mais puisque tu as tes adresses sous XL, ne peux-tu pas les importer dans Entourage puis faire un groupe avec ces adresses (si tu ne veux pas que les adresses de chacun apparaîssent) et envoyer 1 message avec la pj à ce groupe ?
Pour les importer, il faut enregistrer le fichier XL en format texte avec séparateur, du type .csv.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

ho...ça m'a l'air bien tout ça...

Tu pourrais me donner un peu plus de détails STP ?

J'ai essayé mais il me met lors de l'import dans entourage que le fichier semble ne pas être un fichier texte délimité par des tabulations ou des virgules...

Sous quel format faut il enregistrer le doc excel exactement ?
Et quelle forme doit avoir mon tableau ? je ne comprends pas très bien pourquoi il me parle de séparation par des virgules ou des tabulations alors que j'ai des colonnes...






Merci de ton aide !


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> *
Et quelle forme doit avoir mon tableau ? je ne comprends pas très bien pourquoi il me parle de séparation par des virgules ou des tabulations alors que j'ai des colonnes...






Merci de ton aide !  * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, vu qu'Entourage ne connait pas les colonnes, il faut enregistrer le fichier XL en ficher texte avec séparateur, ces séparateurs indiquant à Entourage les limites des champs. Comme ça, le nom, l'adresse, le tél, etc sont bien individualisés.

Je révise un peu la manip, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai faite, et je t'en dis plus.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

1000 mercis cela semble être la manip qui résoudrait tous mes pbs !!! et je désespérais de pouvoir le faire.


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

Bon, ça y est, j'ai révisé !
D'abord, si tu as déjà un carnet d'adresse Entourage bien rempli, il serait peut être avantageux que tu te fasses une nouvelle identité (copie de celle que tu utilises, mais avec un carnet d'adresses vierge) dans laquelle tu importeras ton fichier XL. Comme ça il n'y aura plus qu'à faire un "sélectionner tout" pour prendre tes 50 adresses et les coller dans les destinataires du message. Si ça ne te gêne pas de fouiller dans ton carnet d'adresses actuel pour retrouver celles importées, pas besoin d'une nouvelle identité.
Revenons à l'importation :
<ul type="square">[*] Le fichier XL doit être composé de colonnes, par exemple "Nom", "Prénom", "Mél", "Rue", "CP", etc.[*] Tu enregistres ce fichier au format "texte (séparateur : tabulation)"[*] Dans Entourage, menu "Fichier", sous menu "importer"[*] Dans la boite de dialogue, "importer des informations d'un fichier texte" et "fichier avec séparateur...."[*] Tu vas chercher le fichier[*] Une boite de dialogue s'ouvre et te permet de faire correspondre les champs (colonnes) du fichier .txt (à droite) avec les champs d'Entourage (à gauche). En fait tu fais des glisser-déposer des champs .txt vers les champs correspondant d'Entourage. Comme ça les infos seront mis là ou il faut dans Entourage.[*] OK et le tour est joué, les adresses sont dans ton carnet d'adresses. [/list]

Pour créer un groupe et le reste je pense que tu sais faire


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

Merci ça marche parfaitement...

La seule chose est que les destinataires voient tous les autres. Saurais tu comment faire pour que le message ne soit adressé qu'à chaque personne (un message par personne) ou comment cacher les autres destinataires ? (avec CCi, ça ne marche pas car seul le destinataire principal ne voit pas tous les autres).

J'essaie de comprendre à quoi servent les listes de distribution mais ne suis pas très doué (c'est peut être une solution car j'ai vu en créant une liste dans les optiosn avancées qu'il y avait "envoyer les messages regroupés en messages individuels).
Mais les listes sont pour envoyer ou recevoir, c'est pas très clair...


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

Je ne crois pas que les listes de distribution soient pour ton cas. Mieux vaut créer un groupe dans Entourage. Lorsque tu le créés, tu coches la case "ne pas afficher les adresses ..." et c'est bon. Pour mettre les membres du groupe dans le groupe, tu fais des glisser-déposer de ton carnet d'adresses vers la fenêtre du groupe.


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JediMac:</font><hr /> * Je ne crois pas que les listes de distribution soient pour ton cas   * 

[/QUOTE]
En fait je crois que les listes de distribution sont l'équivalent d'un forum, mais en passant par un gestionnaire de mél et non par un site web.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

CA MARCHE !

Grâce à toi je tiens le bon bout ! Merci.

En effet, je n'avais jamais vu l'option "ne pas afficher les adresses lors de l'envoi au groupe", pourtant elle est plus que visible !

J'ai donc fait un essai, et les destinataires voient dans le champ "à" le nom de mon groupe suivi de mon adresse email entre &lt;&gt;.
Afin de ne pas montrer que c'est un envoi groupé je pense donc appeler mon groupe "." ou " " si ça marche comme cela ils ne verront que mon mail et pas ceux des autres destinataires.
Mais pourquoi il met mon email entre &lt;&gt; dans le champ "à" après le nom du groupe ? je ne comprends pas à quoi ça sert et si il y avait moyen de l'enlever...


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> *
Mais pourquoi il met mon email entre &lt;&gt; dans le champ "à" après le nom du groupe ? je ne comprends pas à quoi ça sert et si il y avait moyen de l'enlever... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben là, je sèche ! Je ne vois pas non plus l'intérêt de ce truc et comment l'enlever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Mais bon, faut pas oublier que c'est du kro$oft et que tout ne peut pas fonctionner logiquement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
J'ai fait un essai et en relevant le message sur mon webmail, mon adresse n'apparaissaît pas après le nom du groupe. Par contre elle y était une fois le mél reçu dans Entourage.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

en fait j'ai peut -être trouvé une autre solution ce serait de mettre tous les destinataires en CCi et moi en destinatires (car sans destinataire il refuse l'envoi).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il me semblait qu'avant en faisant ça les destinatiares en Cci se voyaient tous alors que là apparemment pas...j'ai du rater un truc...


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> * en fait j'ai peut -être trouvé une autre solution ce serait de mettre tous les destinataires en CCi et moi en destinatires (car sans destinataire il refuse l'envoi).* 

[/QUOTE]Si tu veux, mais ça ne change rien par rapport à l'utlisation du groupe. Je reste quand même plus partisan du groupe qui peut être plus explicite s'il a un nom bien choisi. En mettant tout en cci et ton adresse en destinataire, ça peut être moins marquant. Mais bon, on chipote on chipote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> *Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais il me semblait qu'avant en faisant ça les destinatiares en Cci se voyaient tous alors que là apparemment pas...j'ai du rater un truc...  * 

[/QUOTE]En effet, mettre des personnes en cci évite de voir leur adresse, c'est en cc qu'on les voit.


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

Pour confirmer :

Mais si tu mets 10 personnes en Cci, chacune d'elle voit elle les autres qui sont aussi en Cci ?


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

Non, les adresses en cci ne sont visibles par personne. Quand les personnes reçoivent le mél, la seule adresse qui apparaît est celle de "destinataire". C'est pour ça que je te conseille plutôt le groupe, parce que recevoir un mél avec une adresse qui n'est pas la tienne peut surprendre et si ce message est noyé dans 20 autres, il peut être mis en attente. Alors qu'un bon nom de groupe, ça vous change un mél !


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

Ok, je comprends mieux...

Merci 1000 fois pour tous ces bons conseils, je vais devenir un pro du mail maintenant.

Ca fait plaisir de trouver un utilisateur aussi pointu d'Entourage que je trouve vraiment efficace (enfin sauf pour le spam dans la mesure où il ne peut pas "apprendre" comme le fait Mail).


----------



## JediMac (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par pampelune:</font><hr /> *  (enfin sauf pour le spam dans la mesure où il ne peut pas "apprendre" comme le fait Mail).




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est là qu'on peut se servir des régles pour limiter les dégats. Mais à chaque jour sa peine, à chaque chose sa place et à chaque chose son temps


----------



## pampelune (20 Mars 2003)

Ce sera mon dicton du jour ...


----------

